# Can my air pump run 2-air stones?



## 50galkid (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi I have an aqua expert 600 air pump, a t-valve and 2 small air stones.
Can my pump run the 2 air stones?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Is there an indication on the package as to the number of devices/air stones the pump will operate? I'm not familiar with this particular model, and can't seem to find this data online.

But as you have the pump and the rest, hook it up and see. If it sends a decent airstream through both airstones, you're fine. If it won't, then a larger pump will be required.


----------



## 50galkid (Mar 17, 2012)

What other air pumps do you know that can pump 2 air stones and at a reasonable price?


----------



## Sherry1966 (Oct 3, 2012)

It will. I run 2 airstones off my 400 with no problems. That particular tank has been running for 3 years now.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Any airflow problems, always try to shorten the air line as much as possible and check the valves for leaks by submerging the valves (with the air running through the system) in the tank. I find a lot of air flow control valves leak around the connections! I have even had the "T" connectors leak due to poor construction. You may need a valve or two to make both airstones work. If one airstone's resistance to airflow is slightly high, most of the air will flow through the airstone of least resistance!


----------

